

Life aboard the International Space Station - bendtheblock
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/oct/24/international-space-station-nasa-astronauts

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compute when the ISS will be visible from your location:

<http://esa.heavens-above.com/esa/iss_step1.asp?nored=1>

